# Flamingo reports?



## flytiger (Jan 5, 2019)

Anyone fishing down in Flamingo with all this rain? Hoping for any general guidance prior to a planned trip this coming week...


----------



## cjp (Aug 18, 2020)

No idea what’s happening out in Florida bay. About 10 days ago I fished the inside and we did well with small snook and tarpon early in the day casting flies wherever we saw surface action. Biggest tarpon was around 36 inches.


----------



## flytiger (Jan 5, 2019)

Nice - I think I am planning to fish inside as well


----------



## flytiger (Jan 5, 2019)




----------

